# Gems Winchester School for Western kids?



## textroy (Feb 28, 2013)

We are looking at the Gems Winchester School in Jebel Ali for our twin 5 year old girls. We live in the Springs and all the schools in the area seem too full for Sept. registration. 

Gems Winchester School is 90% Asian (mostly Indian) according to the school registrar. We took a tour of the school and there were few Western children there, however the school got a good inspection and seems to be acceptable especially for young children. How do you think the children would receive Western children and would their nationality make any difference since they are in the overwhelming minority? I know they would definitely stick out as far as appearance. This is something that I am not too comfortable talking about but I know it could be a reality that we need to deal with before we make a decision. Any parents thought about this or have any experience with it?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It all depends on whether you are comfortable with sending your children to a school that consists of primarily Indian teachers and students. Your girls are 5 years old and at an impressionable age.

Keeping social factors aside, you need to take a closer look at the curriculum and decide if this is the type of education you want for your kids - IGCSE, IB etc and if this is what they will continue to learn when you eventually move.

Have you tried all of the schools in the Springs area? It's still too early to decide and I believe schools get back with a confirmation or rejection sometime in March/April. Perhaps it would be best to wait a couple of weeks before making a decision?

Personally speaking, I chose to place my son in an international school simply because I wanted him to mingle with different backgrounds from an early age.


----------



## textroy (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the response, we did look at all the schools in the Springs area, all of them have a waiting list that seem to be very long. We could sign them up for several schools and hope for the best or even homeschool for a year and try again next year. I just wanted to know if Winchester would be ok if no other school was available. It is the only school that does not have many western students in the area and that is the reason for the questions about nationality. On the plus side, it is also much more affordable.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

textroy said:


> Thanks for the response, we did look at all the schools in the Springs area, all of them have a waiting list that seem to be very long. We could sign them up for several schools and hope for the best or even homeschool for a year and try again next year. I just wanted to know if Winchester would be ok if no other school was available. It is the only school that does not have many western students in the area and that is the reason for the questions about nationality. On the plus side, it is also much more affordable.


So, a neighbour of mine moved all 4 of her children from Winchester to Dubai International Academy which is more than twice the fee compared to Winchester. She mentioned a few weeks ago how she was not happy with the teaching methods and how communication between the school and the parents was too fragmented (different teachers sending different emails making it difficult to keep up with what is going on). I know that Winchester is much more affordable but I would encourage you to keep looking. 

I'm just not a big fan of GEMS schools to be very honest. They've been notorious for sudden school fee hikes among other things.

Have you tried Regent International by the Greens? Also there are a couple of schools in Barsha as well.


----------



## textroy (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok, but assuming there is no other choice do you think my children would have a difficult time being different in many ways to most of the other kids? I specifically want to know if Winchester should even be considered, to the point that we would homeschool them instead. This may be the reality since all the schools we contacted stated there is a long waiting list. Thanks again.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Almost all of the schools will tell you that they have a long waiting list and will then contact you in March/April. I would definitely recommend that you be a little aggressive in your follow ups and keep contacting them for a deadline by when you can expect a definitely yes or no. They won't give you that till March.

Have you tried American School of Dubai and Dubai American Academy - both in Barsha?

As for Winchester, I don't think being in a minority will affect your children so much but there will be a difference in teaching methods, etc. If the majority of teachers are Indian, are you ok with your kids being taught by an Indian, with the Indian accent? I know some mothers in the school where my son is who demanded that their children be taught by a British teacher.

I really don't see a need to home school your kids. There are plenty of schools that are a short drive away from the Springs, just keep Winchester as your last option.


----------

